

How often did humans and Neanderthals have carnal relations? - frr149
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/09/how-often-did-humans-and-neanderthals-have-carnal-relations-not-very.ars

======
drallison
The headline is wrong. The DNA results result from successful matings and not
from carnal relations. (Remember the birds and the bees?) Still, it's an
interesting idea worth the read.

